
Show HN: Convert your Google Slides to high-quality animated GIFs and tweet - amitagarwal
https://talltweets.com
======
polygot
Cool idea! I think it's very useful for people who want to share slides but
don't want to share the entire pptx file.

I wanted to make a GIF of another user's Google Slide, but with the webapp it
looks like I only have access to my own slides, and only google slides. I
whipped up a quick API to generate a GIF of any Google Slide URL or of any
PPTX file available on the web:
[http://159.203.37.136/](http://159.203.37.136/)

You can use the API like this:
[http://159.203.37.136/?url=xyz&delay=100](http://159.203.37.136/?url=xyz&delay=100)
which would make a GIF of the URL pptx file. For example, it could be
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13838392jfdjkfsd/edit...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13838392jfdjkfsd/edit?usp=sharing)
or
[https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/torman_personal/files/samp...](https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/torman_personal/files/samplepptx.pptx)
or any ppt or pptx url of your choosing. It works with any public google
slides too.

As a sample, you can try
[http://159.203.37.136/?url=https://scholar.harvard.edu/files...](http://159.203.37.136/?url=https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/torman_personal/files/samplepptx.pptx&delay=100)

~~~
polygot
Here's the source code (PowerPoint compatibility will be added soon, but
Google Slides works):
[https://github.com/Decagon/muto](https://github.com/Decagon/muto)

------
mwill
Why no example on the page? Gotta seek through a 5 min video to find an
example of it in action?

~~~
amitagarwal
The animated GIF in this tweet was generated with TallTweets
[https://twitter.com/labnol/status/945643019490824193](https://twitter.com/labnol/status/945643019490824193)

------
mkrishnan
Nice idea.

but i people would not want to give you permission to see their google drive
files - may be add another option like, have people make their slide public
and use that url to create GIF.

~~~
amitagarwal
Unfortunately, that's how the Google File picker works. It needs permission to
read files from Google Drive even if you are looking for a specific Mime Type
(Google Slides in this case)

~~~
tehlike
Why not make it an add on, then?

~~~
amitagarwal
That is likely the next step. Addon take more time for approval.

~~~
tehlike
Good luck, keep up the good work!

------
amitagarwal
Here are some additional resources to get you started with TallTweets.

Sample tweet with the GIF embedded:
[https://twitter.com/labnol/status/945643019490824193](https://twitter.com/labnol/status/945643019490824193)

Blog post explaining the app: [https://www.labnol.org/internet/google-slides-
gif/30763/](https://www.labnol.org/internet/google-slides-gif/30763/)

Video tutorial:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POdIuzaFVH8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POdIuzaFVH8)

------
patcon
This is great! I really appreciate it!

I can see this being REALLY useful for people giving presentations, to help
viewers share favourite content without being distracted with snapping photos.
If you agree, it might make sense to have a special link to the screen for
processed slides -- then the presenter could share a bitlink to that page, and
users could easily tweet out slides with their own comments :)

Example:
[https://talltweets.com?url=https://docs.google.com/xxxxxxxxx...](https://talltweets.com?url=https://docs.google.com/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx)

Also, is there a github issue queue where we could file tickets and feature
requests? If it were available, I would be happy to transpose the tickets in
these HN comments into action items for continued conversation

------
AlphaWeaver
This is really, really nice from what I could tell from the video. I could see
this being very useful!

~~~
amitagarwal
Thank you!

------
tenryuu
So we're converting a bunch of frames to lossy gifs, then when uploading to
Twitter it's being converted to an interlaced video

I really don't think this was thought out very well

------
aennyta
Cool idea, I can see how it is useful. Doesn't have to be only for Twitter, if
you get gif file, you can use of wherever (e.g. Product Hunt).

------
znpy
I honestly cant't understand why people insist so much on having complicated
arguments over twitter, an explicitly limiting (in terms of message length)
platform. Beside this, threading is awful.

Now with slides too?

~~~
beefhash
I presume that might be because Twitter has established itself as the place
where everyone is, not necessarily because Twitter is a particularly good
platform to argue over.

------
inDigiNeous
Why GIF ? Why not webm ? I understand that GIF is popular and works on all
platforms, but it's such a waste of resources, has bad image quality and so
on.

~~~
tehlike
Webm is not supported out of the box for ios. Neither is WEBP (sure about
webp, not sure about webm).

------
braindead_in
In case you don't want to watch the video, there's a free automated transcript

[https://scribie.com/transcript/7aaafeae86da402d8f7b4bfc68ea8...](https://scribie.com/transcript/7aaafeae86da402d8f7b4bfc68ea8aabad716d63)

~~~
Rotten194
>helps you convert your google slides into animated jeff

